# Love songs



## Altmer (Jul 20, 2008)

so all you guys must like love songs

currently settled on wonderful tonight by eric clapton but give me some good recs yo


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

I only like sadistic, sinister love songs. Do they count?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Hawthorne Heights ftw.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 20, 2008)

Love You To Death by Type O Negative ;) I also like a lot of MCR because I am a bit of a faggot but I don't recommend you try that out.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 20, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Hawthorne Heights ftw.


lol what

I mean real love songs guys. Like cheesy love songs. Like we're all playing Foreigner on our stereos really loud and going I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS.




> I only like sadistic, sinister love songs. Do they count?


No as I have already heard all of those


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 20, 2008)

so you want cheesy love songs huh
how about The Look of Love by ABC, Babe I Love you by Styxx or Never Tear us Apart by INXS. Or Have You Ever Loved a Woman by Bryan Adams.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 20, 2008)

WHAT IS LOVE?
BABY DON'T HURT ME
DON'T HURT ME
NO MORE.

Okay, it had to be done.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 20, 2008)

lol Bryan Adams is a good choice


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Hawthorne Heights ftw.


I believe Altmer said "songs", implying he wanted _music_...

I'd have to say anything by Phil Collins... he even has a compilation album of all his love songs. xP


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 20, 2008)

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN
NEVER GONNA RUN AROUND AND DESERT YOU
NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU CRY
NEVER GONNA SAY GOODBYE
NEVER GONNA TELL A LIE AND HURT YOU

sorry about that, had to get it out of my system


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 20, 2008)

Most of my favorite love songs are break-up songs and vengeful girl/boyfriend songs (AKA Before He Cheats).


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha. You want a cheesy love song?

"Silly Love Songs" by good ol' Paul McCartney. It is win. *nodnod*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 21, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Most of my favorite love songs are break-up songs and vengeful girl/boyfriend songs (AKA Before He Cheats).


This, pretty much. But I digress, I do like the more romantic/sappy ones too, and as far as that goes I've been addicted to Want To by Sugarland.

...
...The song mentioned in the quote just came on my iPod (I have it on shuffle mode) as I clicked the quote button. Weird.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 21, 2008)

Um, most love songs are still sickening to me now...but I do like stuff by hellogoodbye sometimes. =3 *killed*


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 21, 2008)

"Keep on Loving You" by REO Speedwagon. I like most love songs as long as I don't think they drag. Though I'm pretty flexible when it comes to music.


----------

